# Things that make you laugh when you're feeling down.



## skybluesky (Jul 1, 2012)

Say I've just watched a sad dog movie like I did earlier. 
Or I'm just otherwise miserable.

I tend to watch Futurama, or Eddie Izzard (Comedian), or George Carlin (Comedian whom I personally think Izzard was HEAVILY influenced by), or funny cat videos.
And my sister's friend and I were sending each other funny links back and forth, like:

12 Extremely Disappoint Facts About Popular Music
Celebs Without Noses and even better, Celebrity Men (who look better) as Women
aaand
while i am not really a political person, Little Face Mitt Romney! 
I even made him a somewhat poorly shopped version of an image that he wanted to see made into littleface.


----------



## Adorn (Sep 28, 2012)

- Family Guy, RedvsBlue, Community and Robot chicken never fails to crack me up.
- Kevin hart ( Comedian)
- The Ellen DeGeneres show
- Youtube channels ( Tobuscus, Teens react, Thimothydelaghetto, Seananners, BFvsGF, Dashiexp, Two best friends play, luanlegacy)


----------



## Neonglow (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Aiguo (Oct 10, 2012)

A really really REALLY bad joke that I might read online or on me phone. The worst jokes cheer me up, the good ones don't. Its weird, honestly


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

funny gifs really crack me up no matter what xD


----------



## lavandula (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

My friends. If I'm feeling down, and they're around, there's no way I won't laugh. They're hilarious.

Modern Family. It's funny and _real_. It's so down-to-earth and relatable. I've never made it through an episode without laughing. I'm actually saving a new episode for later today cause I know I'll need it soon.


----------



## mario11 (Oct 9, 2012)

Friends and Hot in cleveland


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

certain prank calls and funny overdubs of shows make me crack up everytime

Love George Carlin...also like Bill Hicks


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

This largely depends on your preferences, of course, and current state of mind. If you're feeling a bit mentally unstable and want something to relate to, I'd recommend "salad fingers"




...although some people find it disturbing.
If you like video-games with commentaries, I recommend Pewdiepie's youtube channel.
http://www.youtube.com/user/PewDiePie?feature=chclk


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

Animal crossing on the wii, especially when they argue with each other or communicate xD


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing i just listen to music or write a sad song.


----------

